# HP Lj 5550 Service Error



## 33boston (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi, I'm having a problem with a HP Lj 5550 color printer. When I turn it on the printer runs through the memory check says intializing and then I get this error message " 49.23A0 Service error" and it just hangs there. Any ideas on what that means? Thanks


----------



## domi72 (Feb 23, 2008)

yes men, this is a firmware error on rare ocassions the formatter its at fault.
Try to remove the IOs components such the Jetdirect and remove all memory DIMMS and install one by one.


----------

